# General > Photography >  My boat is bigger than yours....

## Phill

USS Gettysburg on the Clyde.

...and other randomness from around Glasgow.


French Frigate Latouch Tréville with tug Svitzer Milford passing Titan on the Clyde.


HMS Duncan

----------


## Kenn

Thanks for sharing were they flocking for safety before going off to play war games this week?

----------


## ducati

I love modern warships. They bristle with apparently one gun. Yet could take on the entire US WW2 Pacific fleet.  ::

----------


## Phill

> Thanks for sharing were they flocking for safety before going off to play war games this week?


Yes, that time again, however HMS Duncan was returning after some trials as they are still glueing that one together. 


> I love modern warships. They bristle with apparently one gun. Yet could take on the entire US WW2 Pacific fleet.


But they do bristle with a spiny thing with pointy things on. What more do you want?

----------

